
SpaceX Hid a Second, Hidden Payload Aboard Falcon Heavy - stesch
https://www.sciencealert.com/spacex-hid-a-second-hidden-payload-aboard-falcon-heavy-and-it-sounds-amazing
======
ryanmercer
They didn't 'hide' anything, this was publicly revealed when the launch
happened in numerous articles.

------
new_guy
360 terabytes potential storage and they just sent 3 books? It seems such a
wasted opportunity. They could have loaded it up with _everything_.

Arch reported on this when it happened: [https://medium.com/arch-mission-
foundation/arch-mission-foun...](https://medium.com/arch-mission-
foundation/arch-mission-foundation-announces-our-payload-on-spacex-falcon-
heavy-c4c9908d5dd1)

~~~
zamadatix
_Theoretically_ 360 terabytes potential storage, so they could _theoretically_
have loaded it up with a bunch of stuff but in _reality_ they have only ever
made them ~3 MB in size specifically for these PR pieces.

~~~
Cpoll
Without having dived into the specifics, I imagine the hard part is writing
the data into the crystal (high detail 3D laser etching?), and the crystal is
just a high-purity medium.

------
devoply
if we can make these devices and they can store 360 tb then a high priority
for something like nasa should be to put all the digitized books we have
currently available in outer space on maybe 100 or 1000 such devices.

